# Floating Desk and Corner Bookshelves, need help with materials and plans.



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Alright Gents, 

I am about to embark on my first "fine" woodworking project. I have done a fair bit of "rough" woodworking before, read and outdoor shed, and some garage benches, as well as baseboards, crown molding, and chair rail, but this is my first foray into building something more substantial.

The first project is relatively simple but I need some basic instruction on materials and assembly methods.

I want to construct a "floating" desk, that will span approx. 57" with a depth of about 35", walled on three sides. Along with that I want to construct two matching corner bookshelves with each leg around 35". The desk is set into a window opening so the bookshelves will only be about 35" tall as the ceiling angle away after that. I will also be adding chair rail. (The office is two tone green)These will all be finished in white.

I have attached a crude sketch of approximate dimensions and layout, but I wlll upload a picture with exact measurements this evening.

From what I gather from the site I should probably be using poplar or birch veneer plywood since it will be painted, and I'll need to pick up some Titebond III.

I have a Crafstman 10" table saw with cast iron top and router extension table as well as a Crafstman router, and most other basic power tools (drills, circular saw, jigsaw, dremmel, rigid multi, pneumatic brad nailer) so I think I have the proper tools to pull this off. 

The only think I may need to pick up is a pocket jig? I know opinions vary widely on this.

To restate:
Floating Desk 57" x 35"
2 Corner Bookshelves 35" legs with 35" height
All finished in white

I was thinking of a french cleat to mount the desk and running a shallow "trough" directly beneath it as a cable guide wher I would store the power strip, then I would I only need to run one wire to the outlet beneath the desk.

Also remember, the tops of the bookshelves will be visible since they are short.

Type of wood?
Type of glue?
Construction method?

Any help is appreciated. Like I said, I have little experience so any help is great.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I assume that "floating desk" means no legs. That would indicate that you plan to add wall cleats to secure the top. 54" is a fair span, and would probably require a framed structure of some sort to support the top. As far as the top material, why not consider a white coated MDF or melimine with a front edge band of your favorite hardwood. No paint necessary and a smooth finish. As far as your book cases, each to his own on them. The construction methods of book cases are numerous. Dado's, dowels, pocket screws, mortise & tenon, etc. I am sure others will reply with more good info. Good Luck.


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Dimensions- 

Desktop 24" x 64"

Corners 38" x 46"


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you considered using a door for your desktop? Oak or Birch, solid core or not, it should be more than sturdy enough. Trim the front edge as you see fit. Paint or stain.


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

I had not thought about that but I'll look into it, I'm going to start the bookshelf cases this week then finish up the face frames after christmas. 

My local lowes has a pretty poor wood selection so I'm going to look for a better selection somewhere else close by.


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Picked up a few sheets of birch veneer ply in 1/2 for case and 1/4 for backing. 

Hope to get started tonight.

Once I get the cases knocked out I'll add the face frames.

I think I've settled on 3/4 birch veneer for the desktop but that will come after the bookshelves are completed. 

May have to add some sort of frame underneath, at least in the center. Any ideas?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Double said:


> Picked up a few sheets of birch veneer ply in 1/2 for case and 1/4 for backing.
> 
> Hope to get started tonight.
> 
> ...


If you are buying the Birch plywood from Home D, be careful most of their plywood has voids and a lot of time it will delaminate. If there is a cabinet supply house close by they have much better plywood. Since you are painting it, ask for paint grade birch as it is much cheaper, they also have other paint grade plywood, just don't use Luan plywood, it don't paint well.

If you don't plan to have drawers under the top you can use a 1X4 edge wise, set back an inch or so glued and screwed, that should hold pretty good and not sag.


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

I actually picked up the sheets from my local Woodcraft store. Somewhat expensive, and I believe stain grade, but seems very well constructed.

I think about $45 for a 60x55 sheet of 1/2 birch veneer.

If paint grade is a good bit cheaper, I'll go with that next time.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

4X8 sheet paint grade Birch 3/4" plywood at the cabinet supply I give $31 a sheet.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

So did you ever finish the desk?


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Not yet, hopefully this weekend


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

For picture updates, I posted some in the Project Showcase Area.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/simple-built-bookshelves-first-project-33682/

Everything is going well, bookshelves are primed and ready for paint and the desk is fitted and mounted. I ended up cutting down a hollow core door to use, it is very similar to a torsion box, but the ribs only run in one direction. 

*One question:* I need to face the leading edge of the door so I can shape a router profile. What type of wood should I use? I will probably attach with glue and brad nail it. Any help appreciated.


----------

